# Упражнения при ретролистезе l5-s1 4мм



## netminion (7 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте...
Есть у меня этот листез 4 мм и нестабильности L5-S1  и куча протрузий..
Высота диска снижена.
Все подтверждено функциональным ренгеном
Ощущение натяжения в левой ноге после неудобного сидения без корсета.
Занимаюсь лфк уже 2 мес. с переменным эфектом. На профилакторе евминова.
Вот решил занятся пилатесом с индивидуальным тренером, но там много упражнений, при которых надо тянуть позвоночник своими мышцами.. 
Ну то есть тянут попу в одну сторону, а голову вытягивать в другую, зажав при этом внутренние мышцы преса..

Отсюда вопрос: можно ли это делать при нестабильности и ретролистезе?


----------



## Доктор Попов (7 Май 2010)

При подтвержденной нестабильности L5-S1 знаю замечательные упражнения - транспедикулярные винты и передний стабилизатор (Cage), но Вы видимо пока не про них спрашиваете... :blush200:


----------



## netminion (7 Май 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> При подтвержденной нестабильности L5-S1 знаю замечательные упражнения - транспедикулярные винты и передний стабилизатор (Cage), но Вы видимо пока не про них спрашиваете... :blush200:



Вы сможете дать гарантию, что я после операции буду чувствовать себя лучше, чем сейчас или хотябы так же? (щас я могу бегать)
Но вы, видимо, пока не придаете значения таким мелочам?

Хотя действительно, зачем же хирургам думать о выздоровлении пациента, главное винтов накрутить))))

Пока я прокачиваю мышечный корсет и стараюсь убрать мышечный дисбаланс.. Собственно, об этом я и спрашивал...


----------



## Доктор Попов (7 Май 2010)

Зря хамите. nono Нестабильность (истинная) сегмента позвоночника, а тем более такого проблемного как L5-S1 это абсолютное показание к операции. Никакая перезакачка мышц и связок не остановит нестабильности. Хотите сами убедиться - Ваше право. Удачи!


----------



## netminion (7 Май 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Зря хамите. nono Нестабильность (истинная) сегмента позвоночника, а тем более такого проблемного как L5-S1 это абсолютное показание к операции. Никакая перезакачка мышц и связок не остановит нестабильности. Хотите сами убедиться - Ваше право. Удачи!


Мне всегда казалось, что АБСОЛЮТНОЕ показание для операции - это серьезные невралогические нарушения, невозможность терпеть боль, парезы или другая дисфункция. Или вы считаете, что оперировать нужно всех, у кого нестабильность?  Причем сразу, даже не попытавшись консервативно улучшить качество жизни.?

Да, кстати, Вы так и не ответили, что же со мной будет после операции?
Я смогу бегать, как сейчас или мне придется год реабилитироваться, а потом всю жизнь испытывать боль от спаек и вовлеченных нервов?


----------



## Доктор Попов (7 Май 2010)

Повторюсь в третий раз - истинная нестабильность сегмента L5-S1 является абсолютным показанием к операции.
По поводу прогноза, если Вы все же дойдете до решения оперироваться, Вам все расскажет Ваш нейрохирург, опираясь на свой личный опыт.
По поводу спаек и вовлеченных нервов могу Вас заранее успокоить, в современной спинальной хирургии при лечении нестабильности применяются минимально инвазивные (то есть малотравматичные) методы лечения. Например если Вы пройдете по линкам
http://www.bnasurg.com/treatments-minimally-invasive-spine-surgery.php 
http://www.spineuniverse.com/exams-tests/devices/new-technology-advances-minimally-invasive-spine




то увидите фиксацию нестабильности L5-S1 через четыре сантиметровых разреза. Самое главное в подобных техниках, что нет необходимости раскрывать позвоночный канал, и нет опасности спаечного процесса вокруг нервов. Соответственно и реабилитация при подобных техниках ускоренная.
Поверьте, сидя в Израиле мне абсолютно все равно, будете Вы тянуть правую пятку к своему левому плечу или к кончику носа соседки. Ответ относился к нестабильности, принимать его Вам лично к сведению или нет - дело сугубо личное. И еще, мое мнение может в корне отличаться от высказываний Российских коллег, поскольку мы представляем разные медицинские школы. Будьте здоровы!


----------



## abelar (7 Май 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Повторюсь в третий раз - истинная нестабильность сегмента L5-S1 является абсолютным показанием к операции.
> !


И, позволю себе дополнить, абсолютным противопоказанием к физ.нагрузкам, мануальной терапии на весь ПОП, массажу...
Единственный "честный" совет, кроме операции - оставить все так. Ничего не делать. Да,еще и корсет носить....


----------



## netminion (8 Май 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Самое главное в подобных техниках, что нет необходимости раскрывать позвоночный канал, и нет опасности спаечного процесса вокруг нервов. Соответственно и реабилитация при подобных техниках ускоренная.


Да я уже рассматривал эту технику, но за видео спасибо.
Вопрос еще вот в чем, вероятнее всего имеет смысл ставить мне сразу кейджи, по крайней мере, в Бурденко так сказали.
Другой хирург от кейджей отговаривает, говорит, лучше костный имплантант запихнуть, но все как один говорят, что операция полостная, то есть многоинвазивная.

Кстати, если не секрет, сколько стоит в Израиле такая вот малоинвазивная операция и импланты?  В москве я ее не нашел. 
Да и за рубежом цены особо не оглашают на сайтах(

Я думаю, что если я могу бегать и у меня всего лишь небольшое натяжение в ноге, то я, как минимум, могу подготовить свое тело к операции, чтобы в период реабилитации было легче.
По крайней мере, это было бы логично.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2010)

А вы покажите нам снимки и посмотрим есть ли у вас нестабильность и какая, а то чаще всего и не находим ничего.aiwan


----------



## netminion (8 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А вы покажите нам снимки и посмотрим есть ли у вас нестабильность и какая, а то чаще всего и не находим ничего.aiwan


Есть МРТ, на нем видно ретролистез и несколько протрузий и, якобы, грыжа (которая как оказалось только кажется грыжей из-за смещения S1)..
снимок 1
снимок 2
снимок 3
снимок 4
снимок 5
После этого сделал еще МСКТ на оч хорошем апарате, но снимков пока нет. Они путешествуют по знакомым.
Там тоже нашли ретролистез l5 4мм 

Ренгенпробы оч. темные вышли, особенно боковые.
Я пока не пробовал их отснять, но там как-то силуэты позвонков только. 
Мне кажется, они вряд ли хорошо отснимутся.

Хотел переделать, да и продублировать такой диагноз не помешает.
Вот теперь думаю, где это сделать. (у вас в клинике это реально сделать в хорошем качестве)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2010)

Грыжа есть, спондилоартроз есть.
Ретролистеза нет, вернее псевдоретролистез (а Ваше мнение доктора?).
Надо смотреть снимки с пробами.
Покажите то, что есть (фото с яркого экрана или с сонечного окна, завтра обещали ХОРОШУЮ погоду).
В любом случае, об операци говорить рано, потому как непоказано, а вот как будет показано, дам вам телефон доктора Попова, потому как 


> Нестабильность (истинная) сегмента позвоночника, а тем более такого проблемного как L5-S1 это абсолютное показание к операции. Никакая перезакачка мышц и связок не остановит нестабильности.


aiwan
Кстати и со спондилоартрозом поосторожней, его так же расшевеливать нельзя, поэтому если ваш тренер знаком со смещением (во что не верю), и у него разные упражнения при стабильном и нестабильном смещении, то прошу учесть, что упражнения при спондилоартрозе и при стабильном смещении-одинаковые, а вот при нестабильном - операция ( в определенное время-лучше раньше, чем ПОЗДНО)

Только вот ЕСТЬ ли мальчик?


----------



## netminion (8 Май 2010)

Снимке выложу, как только заберу их.
Что странно, меня по поводу отсутствия грыжи удивил один интересный человек по фамилии Шевелев. Тот, который зав кафедры нейрохирургии Бурденко.
Сказал, что не было ее никогда и что это из-за смещения. Не похоже на грыжу (хотя 2 годна назад после прострела мне сказали, что она 7.5 мм)

В общем не суть, отсканю - выложу.
Спасибо, что тратите время. 

А доктору Попову - мои извинения за резкий тон. Наболело.


----------



## Доктор Попов (8 Май 2010)

Принимается, тем более что сам полез с советами, куда не просили!

Доктор Ступин как всегда абсолютно прав, на МРТ нет признаков нестабильности. Так что мой _засекреченный_ номер телефона Вам не нужен, будьте здоровы!
Но все равно общение по поводу нестабильности получилось хоть и кратким, но очень насыщенным. В очередной раз убеждаюсь что профессиональный уровень консультантов форума гораздо выше, чем кажется многим заграничным задавакам - моим коллегам!!! aiwan :drinks:


----------



## netminion (8 Май 2010)

А если у человека и грыжа, и листез, и нестабильность, то ему уже не светит малоинвазивная операция и осутствие проблемы спаек (ведь удалять грыжу будут  рядом с нервом..)
Или все-таки существует способ удалить грыжу в этом случае как-то аккуратно или защитить нервы от спаек даже в этом случае?


----------



## kobi (8 Май 2010)

Минимально-инвазивная операция (без вскрытия спинно-мозгового канала) может быть произведена и при наличии грыжи, если она не сдавливает нервные стволы. Но как пишут доктор Попов и доктор Ступин, к мнению которых я присоединяюсь, оперироваться Вам не надо, потому что нестабильности нет.


----------



## netminion (10 Май 2010)

*Поясничный сколиоз поле грыжи*

Прострел в зале 2 с лишним года назад. Обнаружили грыжу 7.5 мм. После грыжи развился этот сколиоз.. 
Как написано в рентгене с вершиной у L3, как я понял, это организм так подстроился под грыжу.

Делал МРТ, грыжа усохла до 5мм,  но "ротация" осталась.

Внешне выглядит как смещение пупка на один см вправо.
Так же на функциональном ренгене нашли ретролистез L5 (но это еще под вопросом).

Как бороться с искривлением? Исправляется ли это упражнениями? Какими?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2010)

*Поясничный сколиоз поле грыжи*

Давайте сомтреть снимки.


----------



## netminion (11 Май 2010)

На спине виден поясничный сколиоз (пупок развернут вправо на 1 см)






В положении прямо на боку





В положении согнувшись





В положении разогнувшись:







Тоже самое но под нагрзукой:
Разогнувшись:






Согнувшись:





ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:
поясничный лордоз углублен, правосторонний сколиоз 1ст. с вершиной на уровнк L3 и ротацией тел по оси, остеофиты, функция сгибания ограничена, разгибания сохранена. Определяется НЕСТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ диска L5-S1, Листез L5 кзади на 3-4мм в обычном положении и при разгибании.

Мои наблюдения:
- после велотренажера усиление натяжения в пальце левой ноги 2-ой слева иногда врехняя часть ступни и левая часть голени,
также после долгого сидения в машине без корсета
- если несколько дней не заниматься упражнениями и следить за осанкой то более менее успокаивается
- подколенные мышцы зажаты (руками в наклоне до пола не достаю)
- небольшой кифоз с детства
- была грыжа с сильным прострелом в левую ногу... 7.5 мм.. через 2.5 года усохла до 5-ти в сегменте L5-S1
- спина болит редко и только при ходьбе (спондилоартроз наверное)
- псевдоретролистез также виден и на снимках 7-ух летней давности
- главная жалоба на данный момент - "натяжение" от голени до второго пальца слева.


Что скажите по поводу нестабильности и ротации?
Да и еще один вопрос.. есть ли у меня отросток на S1, чтобы диам закрепить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2010)

Тут прошу учесть, что все сказанное врачами имеет отношение к ретролистезу (смещению), слово нестабильность использовано по инерции вашего вопроса.
 А вот элемент истинной нестабильности в приведенных снимках есть, как и псевдоретролистез.
Но имеющийся ЭЛЕМЕНТ не имеет поакзаний к оперативному вмешательству (ИМХО, опять прошу взлянуть докторов), а скорее является причиной спондилдоартроза и отсутсвия патологического блокав зоне поражения (что должно быть).
Грыжа есть и была. Сколимоз естьб и был с детства.

А вот с жалобами надо разобраться, практически все укладвывается в спондилоатроз.


> после долгого сидения в машине без корсета


А корсет-то вообщем-то и ненужен нужен правильный прогиб в пояснице (животиком вперед)



> подколенные мышцы зажаты (руками в наклоне до пола не достаю)


Не подколенные мышцы конечно, но укладывается в спондилоартроз.



> небольшой кифоз с детства


Не видим, надо смотреть спину или снимки, но ри скрученном поясничном отделе, не удевительно.



> после велотренажера усиление натяжения в пальце левой ноги 2ой или 3ий слева


А вот это необычно! на форуме есть тема про боли под коленом, посмотрите.


----------



## netminion (11 Май 2010)

Если честно, не совсем понял про элемент истинной нестабильности..
И почему это не показание к операции, если любая нестабильность является абсолютным показанием...

Про велотренажер, если делать 40 минут, то через пару часов ощущение натяжение увеличивается, что силно обламывает, тк упражнение для похудания и разгрузки спины не остается((((, не бегать же по утрам((((
Но натяжение появляется, как я понял, в резултате разбалтывания позвонка мышцами за 40 минут катания...

Что значит животиком вперед? Я стараюсь внутренние мышцы живота наоборот подтянуть и уменьшить лордоз, как положено по пилатосу.

какие упражнения надо делать чтобы зафиксировать это?
возможно стоит подтвердить диагноз другими снимками.. можно сделать их у вас в клинике?
может быть мне имеет смысл попасть к вам на прием и разобраться во всем при лечной встрече?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2010)

Скажем так, мнени о наличии ретролистеза, совпало у нескольких специалистов.
Мнение о наличии нестабильности, моё мнение, что есть подвижность в пределах нормы и считать её нестабильностью нельзя, мнение пока только моё. Посмотрим, что скажут специалисты.
Упражнения можно делать лечебные, как при грыже диска.

До консультации снимки, имеющимся уже два года?
Снимки сделать хорошие, спросите в личке.aiwan


----------



## netminion (12 Май 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скажем так, мнени о наличии ретролистеза, совпало у нескольких специалистов.
> Мнение о наличии нестабильности, моё мнение, что есть подвижность в пределах нормы и считать её нестабильностью нельзя, мнение пока только моё. Посмотрим, что скажут специалисты.
> Упражнения можно делать лечебные, как при грыже диска.
> 
> ...


Есть КТ 4 года давности
МРТ после прострела и грыжи 2 года назад
МРТ текущее, МСКТ текущее, и рентгенпробы... 
(МСКТ могу отсканить и выложить)

Упражнения: 
- тянуть этот участок можно?
- скручиваться можно?
- собственно пилатес пойдет?

Устал уже бегать по тренерам которые делают вид что все знают, хочется найти врача, который поможет разобраться с проблемой и назначит правильное лечение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2010)

> тянуть этот участок можно?
> скручиваться можно?
> собственно пилатес пойдет?


Нельзя в любом случае.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2010)

Ваша тема - Разумные упражнения при грыже диска.


----------



## netminion (12 Май 2010)

Из опыта знаю, что любые упражнения прочитанные где-либо будут выполнятся неправильно. Всегда будут появлятся нюансы, которые будут превращать упражнение из целительного в губительное или неэффективное, посему вопрос "куда податься, чтобы зделать все правильно?" остается открытым.

Обычно, когда приходишь к врачам - все начинают расказывать "вы лечились неправильно, упустили время, если бы вы прилши сразу...".. так вот желания лечиться правильно ВАГОН)))))) кто возьмется?) (только правильно)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2010)

Возьмется любой, вот только определить правильно или нет, можно только вам, а значит иметь основные понятия вам придется самому.


----------

